# Asia pharma and british dragon vials ! Buy 2 get 2 free!



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 17, 2015)

Dear friends, you can get now good sale price on Asia pharma or British dragon products..buy 2 get 2 free!
This is weekend offer

order need to be paid over WU or MG only

www.world-pharma.org

Wp

ps: HGH is not on sale!


----------



## Patmuscle (Apr 18, 2015)

and the var?


----------



## erick_uk (Apr 18, 2015)

shipping time for EU 1month ??


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2015)

5-7 days...
yes you can get also anavar by BD oxanabol!


----------



## Patmuscle (Apr 20, 2015)

till when is the sale?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2015)

this Friday..so 3 more days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2015)

Does orders come with xannies?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 23, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Does orders come with xannies?



only for you


----------



## Jason126 (May 12, 2015)

I just received my order. Spent over $600. I hope he gets ahold of me soon. My order was messed up but I emailed him hope he tries to make it right. Do you guys think that he will? Thanks


----------



## strongman760 (May 12, 2015)

I have made many orders with WP and he's always been great to deal with and no problems. I'm sure it will all be fine


----------

